# Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung



## Perca3.0 (19. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche nochmal dringend eure Hilfe. 
Nach euren ganzen guten Kommentaren im anderen Trend habe ich mich jetzt fast für den Minn Kota Traxxis 55 entschieden. Wie gesagt:
- Boot Anka
- Fahrstrecke 5-10 km/Tag
- 100Ah AGM Batterie
- ich will ihn vor allem schleppenderweise zum Platzwechsel nutzen und dann jiggen. Am Platz dann rumnavigieren und wenn es zu tief für nen Anker ist ggf. zum Backtrolling. 

*Was habt ihr für eine Meinung zum Traxxis 55? Ist er sein Geld (zB im Vergleich zum Rhino VX 54) wert?
Könnt ihr ihn empfehlen? *

Manchmal liest man ja dass er wenig Schub hat. 
Kommt er denn gegen nen 3er Wind an wenn man ihn auf ner Anka mit 2 Personen nutzt?

Vielen Dank und Petri.


----------



## Ghost Rider (19. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung*

Rhino Motor ist zum rumschippern gut keine Frage, der Traxxis  ist aber beim Backtrollen klar im Vorteil weil er stufenlos einstellbar ist, das kann meines Wissens nach der Rhino leider nicht, in punkto Schubkraft dürften sich beide wenig tun....ich hatte als ersten Motor auch einen Rhino, fahre aber jetzt den alten Maxxum 55....


----------



## fischhändler (19. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung*

Nimm den Traxxis,
top Motor
Hab ihn seit 5 jahren.

Bei Fragen gerne 0172 2511679 ab 20 Uhr


----------



## Seele (19. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung*

Hatte beide, nimm den Traxxis, das ist schon was Anderes als das Klapperglumpp von Rhino.


----------



## FlitzeZett (19. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung*

Hatte ebenfalls beide - nimm den Traxxis 

Oder als Alternative einen Haswing wenn es preislich günstiger werden soll


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (19. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung*

Nimm den Traxxis. Hab ihn auch, auch mit 100 Ah AGM. Damit kannst du lange fahren. Außerdem ist bei Traxxis die Pinne nach oben und unten schwenkbar und teleskopierbar. Auch das wirst du eines Tages zu schätzen wissen...

Natürlich ist der nicht schnell, da musste ich mich auch erst mal dran gewöhnen. Das liegt aber, wie bereits oben gesagt wurde, nicht am Traxxis, sondern daran, dass der 55er ein 12V-Antrieb ist. Willst du es schneller haben, brauchst du mehr Spannung und damit auch mehr als eine 12V-Batterie.

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (19. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung*

Ergänzung: 10 km wirst du meines Erachtens allerdings mit einer Batterie nicht schaffen...


----------



## MegaBarsch (19. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung*

+ 1 für den Traxxis. Habe 3 jahre Erfahrung, darunter auch Schweden mit Wind und Welle.


----------



## Perca3.0 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung*

Vielen Dank zusammen. Echt super.

Noch ne Frage zur Batterie.
Wie ist ne 100AH AGM eurer Meinung nach einzuschätzen? 
Reicht die für nen ganzen Tag (12-14 h) angeln mit dem Traxxis 55?

Wie gesagt mindestens 60-70 % angel ich dabei werfend ohne Motor oder evtl. mal mit Backtrolling. 30-40% schleppen und Platzwechsel. Gesamtwegstrecke sag ich mal 5 km.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (20. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung*

Das kann man immer schlecht sagen, weil die Reichweite von so vielen Faktoren abhängt (Halbgas, Vollgas, Gegenwind, Rückenwind, kein Wind etc.). Musst es wohl ausprobieren und dann überlegen, ob du einen zweiten Akku kaufst...


----------



## MegaBarsch (22. April 2017)

*AW: Minn Kota Traxxis - benötige eure Hilfe - Kaufentscheidung*

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Blei-Gel-Akkus, weiß aber von Freunden, dass dies knapp werden könnte, je nach Einsatzart. Ich selbst habe einen 90 Ah LiFeYPo Akku. Die längste Einsatzdauer am Stück hat 12,5 Stunden betragen. Wir waren zu zweit schleppenderweise bei mittlerer Geschwindigkeit unterwegs und der Akku hatte noch immer gut über 12 Volt angezeigt.
Bisher hat er immer (!) einen ganzen Angeltag gereicht... darunter sind auch Spotwechsel bei voller Geschwindigkeit.


----------

